# Porcini and Asparagus Risotto with White Truffle Oil



## ironchef (Mar 19, 2006)

Cleaning out the pantry/fridge can sometimes yield great impromptu meals. 

*Porcini and Asparagus Risotto with White Truffle Oil*
*(Risotto ai Porcini e Asparago con Olio Tartufo Bianco)*

*Yield: 4 servings*

*Ingredients:*

2 c. Carnoli or Arborio Rice
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 c. White Onion, finely chopped
3-4 Garlic Cloves, thinly sliced
1/2 tsp. Red Chili Flakes
1/2 c. Dry White Wine
3 1/2 - 4 c. Chicken Stock, heated
3/4 c. Loosely packed dried Porcini Mushrooms
2 c. Fresh Asparagus, cut into 1-2" pieces
2/3 c. Freshly Grated Pecorino-Romano Cheese
1/2 c. Unsalted Butter
2-3 oz. White Truffle Oil
Kosher salt to taste

*Method:*

In a saucepan, heat the chicken stock and reserve. In a small bowl (a glass Pyrex type measing cup works well), combine the mushrooms with enough hot water to rehydrate and completely cover the mushrooms. Use another bowl to press down on the mushrooms so that they can soak thoroughly. In a 12" saute pan or skillet, heat the oil until lightly smoking. Add the onion and saute until translucent, about 3-4 minutes. Add the garlic and chili flakes, and saute for one more minute. Reduce the heat to medium, and add the rice. Lightly toast the rice until it gets a clear, transparent look and slightly browns. Deglaze with the white wine and stir well. Continue to cook until the wine reduces au sec. Add the stock to the risotto (about 6 oz. at a time) and stir until the liquid is mostly absorbed. Continue to add the stock and stir until you have about 1/2 cup of stock remaining. Add the porcini mushrooms and their liquid to the rice, and stir using the same method as the stock. Add the asparagus to the risotto (the risotto is about 6-8 minutes away at this point) while stiring until the liquid from the porcini is mostly absorbed. Taste the rice for doneness. It should be soft and moist with only a slight bite at the end, or similar to al dente pasta. If the rice is still too firm, add more of the reserved stock until the rice softens. Stir in the butter and cheese, then add salt to taste. Serve with the truffle oil drizzled on and around the risotto.


----------



## RDG (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting.....
I'll surely taste this one....
At a first glance, however, I have a couple of perplexities:
Chili with asparagus? Is'nt it too strong? May be that asparagus taste will be covered? (if you like a suggestion for another risotto, asparagus and shrimps: very good)
The second is for garlic: necessary? 
But I repeat: I'll surely taste this, exactly as you have written.....


----------



## ironchef (Mar 20, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Interesting.....
> I'll surely taste this one....
> At a first glance, however, I have a couple of perplexities:
> Chili with asparagus? Is'nt it too strong? May be that asparagus taste will be covered? (if you like a suggestion for another risotto, asparagus and shrimps: very good)
> ...


 
You can ommit the chiles of course, I like that subtle background of heat. The 1/2 tsp. isn't really that hot. Just gives a small bite of heat on the tongue. The garlic doesn't have that strong of a flavor either, so you can either cut back or ommit that if you wish.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 20, 2006)

ironchef, would you be VERY offended if I tried this with peas instead of asparagus?  Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> ironchef, would you be VERY offended if I tried this with peas instead of asparagus? Can't stand the stuff.


 
Peas would work fine. If you can get fresh English Spring Peas that would be great.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 20, 2006)

thank you.  I agree on your choice of pea.  Not always easy to find here.


----------

